# Blah! Hair algae :S



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So i have some hair algae growing at a fast pace throught my 30 gallon. (super fine, thin strings. )

It comes along with the super duper lights i guess.. ^^..

Does anyone know of a fish that might dine on this stuff? Or whats the best method of removal?

If i choose fish they need to get along with community tetras, platies and i am sure my single betta should fair fine.

Any help would be awesome! Its currently trying to choke out my african fern that i am really fond of... its growing some bright new leaves for me :3


Also..... i was wondering if i should get into Co2 at this point? I am extreamly nervous about the huge tanks and i dont mind getting my feet wet with a lesser model. 
The lights i picked up are the HO t'5s double fixture. I dunno what kinda WPG i have but its damn bright lol Both have 6700K bulbs.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I've heard that T.leeri the lace gurami eats hair algae. I've never tried it but it might be worth a try. They are a good community tank fish.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i've also heard rosy barb? Is this true?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Amano shrimp, black mollies, excel treatment and greater water movement seem to work. I excel spot treat with a pipette.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh there we go...i'll see what i can find and try it out  Ty very much guys ^^


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

I have something that will take care of all your algae nightmares. See my thread "Answer to all your algae problems". It really works.


----------

